# Medicine Hat College EMT-P Program thoughts



## Airw4ves (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello all, Ive searched and searched and come up with pretty well nil.  Im looking to see what the thoughts are on the Paramedic program at Medicine Hat College.  As an EMT who had moved to Sask for some work experience, I now feel like it's time to go back and finish up my schooling.  I have applied at both SAIT and MHC for the fall '12 class, and am fairly informed on the SAIT program as thats where I took my EMT.  As for MHC, all I know is that I would be getting credit for the first practicum, and an intro (EMR) course.  Otherwise Im there for the full three years.  Personally I find that to be odd as most of the first year courses were taken during my EMT.  As far as I can see, the SAIT program seems to be laid out a lot better, my only issue is that the fiancee will be going back school at MHC and I would love to keep from being apart.  So, after that long intro, what Im asking is; Has anyone done the course entering as an EMT? If so, how was it/did you feel prepared as an EMT-P upon graduating?  Even if you didn't go to the school but you know someone who has, feel free to leave some info.

And please, no "------- School blows because I didn't go there and Im the greatest medic ever so it must suck".  Constructive comments only please.

Thanks


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 26, 2011)

Personally I'd go to Medicine Hat College over SAIt my reason is simple.  Medicine Hat College is a Bachelor degree program and SAIT isn't.  To me one may get paid a bit more if they have more education.  I'd rather have a degree than a diploma.


----------



## Airw4ves (Nov 26, 2011)

That is one of the things I did like about MHC as well.  I can also use this degree to transfer over to the RN program at University of Calgary and have that done in two years...should my career plan change in the future that doesn't always hurt.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 27, 2011)

Airw4ves said:


> That is one of the things I did like about MHC as well.  I can also use this degree to transfer over to the RN program at University of Calgary and have that done in two years...should my career plan change in the future that doesn't always hurt.



It can also be used if one desires for the PA program at UofM in Winnipeg.


----------



## Airw4ves (Nov 27, 2011)

Thats true also.  Lets just hope they open more PA programs around the country
Thanks for the input fortsmithman


----------



## systemet (Nov 28, 2011)

Airw4ves said:


> Thats true also.  Lets just hope they open more PA programs around the country
> Thanks for the input fortsmithman



Does anyone know where PAs are being used in Canada right now?  Are they in the ER / OR?  Is there still a very limited job market?


----------



## Airw4ves (Nov 28, 2011)

Most Ive heard head to the states as they make quite a bit more money and are in more demand.  Also, some transfer into the Canadian Forces, but they are still attempting to figure out what rank and pay they will be giving them.
As far as exact hospitals and departments that are currently hiring PA Grads, I am unsure.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 28, 2011)

Airw4ves said:


> Most Ive heard head to the states as they make quite a bit more money and are in more demand.  Also, some transfer into the Canadian Forces, but they are still attempting to figure out what rank and pay they will be giving them.
> As far as exact hospitals and departments that are currently hiring PA Grads, I am unsure.



The diamond mines here in the NWT use PAs in their medical depts.


----------



## Vangales (Jan 10, 2012)

I wouldn't solely base my decision on the degree program at MHC. You can also get a bachelor of health science at SAIT through correspondence. Don't quote me on this but i believe the last year at MHC is through correspondence as well.


----------



## Airw4ves (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I didn't know you could obtain BoHS through SAIT.
Sadly, from what I've heard SAIT has been having some..."issues" as of late and its quite frankly turned me off from wanting to go there.  I have spoken to MHC on quite a few occasions, it does seem as though they have made some changes to the program but they didn't really offer any info as to what credit I would be awarded coming in as an EMT.  As well as even when they were going to begin the selection process.  I would assume they have or are close as its already 2012.
I guess all I can do now is play the waiting game.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 10, 2012)

I know a few ACPs who did their training out that way. Will ask what program and what they thought of it.


----------



## Airw4ves (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Tim


----------



## Vangales (Jan 10, 2012)

The program isn't like any other program in Alberta.  Your first semester there will be classes like IDST, KNES and a few para courses.  A few of my friends found that some of the classes you had to take didn't relate to EMS.  But it is also good in a sense because you get a bunch of nursing classes and other's than can transfer over to other programs.  You will also have to take Biology classes.


----------



## systemet (Jan 10, 2012)

I think with all these decisions you've got to consider a couple of things:

(1) The quality of the paramedic program: if the program isn't very good, you're going to have to work a lot harder to get what you need out of it, and you may not graduate as well prepared as you might otherwise.  A good student can do well in a bad program, but might do even better in a top program.  You've also got to think about things like practicum site availability / wait time and the quality of preceptors.  It might not be optimal if you're doing an ALS practicum in a center where the average ambulance does 30 calls a month, and 3 are ALS, and your preceptor just graduated the last exam write.

(2) The quality of the degree / applicability of any transfer credit, and how this matches your long term goals.  This is important.  NAIT or SAIT might give you 60 block credits at Athabasca University towards their BSc.  Will it get you in to the 3rd year of a neuroscience program at the UofA?  No, they're unlikely to accept any transfer credit for a medic program.  If you take a 2 / 3 year paramedic program, and tack on a year of correspondence courses, is this going to get you into medicine?  Not likely.  You're still going to have to do your two years of biological sciences and write an MCAT at most institutions.  The reality is, you'll probably need a 4 year science degree from UofA / UofC or equivalent, and a decent GPA for it to be acceptable  (* I realise there are some exceptions to this, but they're low percentage).  If you want to take it to nursing, it might get you into a post-BSc BScN completer program, but you may still require other pre-requisites.  

Just something to think about.  I'm all for degree level education for medics (read any of my previous posts), but just make sure that the educational path you're taking is in line with your long-term goals.  If you're thinking you want to continue in EMS, get involved in clinical education, teaching paramedics, management, etc.  then any undergraduate degree from anywhere is an excellent idea.  It will probably be an acceptable pre-requisite for a lot of the MBA / MHS leadership/management voodoo degrees.  Just don't kill yourself for four years thinking that this sort of degree is going to open the same doors as a four-year science degree at UofC / UofA, etc.  [Not that the career options are that great there either].


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't know if youve picked a school yet.

I work in the city of Calgary, I've had students from both MHC and SAIT. Typically, there is little difference in the quality of students, both schools are CMA accreditted, so if you work hard you will aquire what you need to become a paramedic. 

That said, another school you should consider is PMA in Calgary, they seem to put out students who are consistantly of higher quality than SAIT or MHC on average. But, as I said, if you put in an honest effort you will be successful in any of these programs.


----------



## fortsmithman (Feb 7, 2012)

Vangales said:


> The program isn't like any other program in Alberta.  Your first semester there will be classes like IDST, KNES and a few para courses.  A few of my friends found that some of the classes you had to take didn't relate to EMS.  But it is also good in a sense because you get a bunch of nursing classes and other's than can transfer over to other programs.  You will also have to take Biology classes.



It's different because it's a bachelors degree not a diploma.  One will have a broader educational background taking the degree as opposed to the diploma.  I want to go to MHC to get my degree,  One optional course i wouldn't mind taking would either be History or Economics to broaden my education if those courses are available at MHC.


----------



## Airw4ves (Feb 8, 2012)

Got my acceptance letter last week.  Now to hit the books and remember what it's like to have no social life/be broke all the time. 

Thanks for all the advice guys/gals! 
And I agree with idea of "you get what you put in". I'm not comfortable with striving for barely scraping by.  After all, it's alot of money, not to mention your career to put on the line. I'll periodically update the thread with how I find the course and how its run if anyones interested.

Thanks again


----------

